# iPod Servicing In / Around Glasgow



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone recommend somewhere to have an iPod Nano serviced in or around Glasgow. Needs a wee overhaul as now 2.5 years old.

Also any idea on cost as I am wondering if it may be cheaper to replace. Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You need your iPod, Servicing?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Aye the gf's nano battery is past its best / screen looking a bit grim (lcd bit not the protective cover) and looking to get them replaced / serviced - I dont know the terms the kids use these days as Im old and grumpy :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah,

Sorry the word Servicing and iPod just don't seem to mix, LOL.

I've used http://www.ukipodrepairs.com/, they replaced the screen on my 2nd Gen Nano a while ago now, but it was spot on and quick service too.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

how about the apple shop on buchanan street?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

There is a stall in Buchanan Galleries that does iPod batteries so they might do other repairs as well.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I would suggest the Apple Store in Buchanan Street. If its a battery replacement you can do it yourself. I bought a replacement battery for my sis's iPod Mini about 6 months ago and replaced the battery on it. Pretty simple once you have the case open.
Alex


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

My GFs Ipod was not holding charge very well (original Gen 3) so we took it to the nearest Apple shop (Birmingham) and they gave her a complete brand new Gen 3 Ipod for £50 - obviously with the newest battery technology etc. So before you try to do anything yourself, contact the nearest shop.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Apple do a recycling facility where you take your old iPod in and they give you a discount on the price of a new one. I think its about 10%.
Alex


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

It is easy enough to replace the battery, I haven't done it in a nano but had in the older ipods and it was easy with plenty of instructions online. Not so sure re: screen.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers all - had a look in Apple shop today and new Nano is pretty nice and cheap - may just convince her to live with it for a month or so until the teething probs with the new one are sorted and get the new one.


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> There is a stall in Buchanan Galleries that does iPod batteries so they might do other repairs as well.


Aye, thats Alan, pretty sure he's on here, regular on ClioSport, sorted me out a few times, sound lad! And yes they do repairs


----------

